# what caliber 25-06 or 270 or 30-06



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

this will be my first year hunting and i need to by a rifle. which caliber do you suggest between the 25-06, 270, and 30-06 and if you have a rifle in mind for a first year hunter that would be great. this again is my first year hunting and i never shot a rifle before. thanks.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

List the critter's, if any besides deer that you are planning on hunting. That will help all of us in giving you idea's of what we all think would be a good caliber choice. Also, idea's of shot distance's will help also.


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

mainly whitetail. as for distance i am not that sure between 150 yards to 250 yards. how far are the distances in north dakota?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Those are average distance's to me, being from ND also. For what you are describing and just for deer I personally would get the 25.06 or a .243. Those will serve you well with deer and also smaller critters. This is just my opinion, I am positive you will hear many other opinions.


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks mossymo. all the help i can get would be great plus with you being from north dakota you know what type of hunting i am up against.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I would suggest a .243 also. projectiles are quick and fly flat.

I tend to shoot between 150 and 300 in ND. This is a pretty average shot that you can expect to see.

I shoot a .30-06 because it is what I grew up with. I am used to the kick and am comfortable with my rifle. For you just starting, the .243 would kick less and you wouldn't have to worry about developing a flinch.

Good luck deciding. Once you do get one, put some rounds through it and make friends with your rifle. Practice makes perfect as everybody knows.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

If you have locked in on these caliber, I would suggest the 25-06. I was leaning this direction for my daughter last year until I came across a great deal on a 7mm-08.

MossyMo suggested a .243 also, but in my opinion the inablity to go up in bullet weight and design makes this just a bit light for whitetail. I know many people that have used them, but they remain limited compared to a 25-06.

Bullet placement is key and getting a rifle you can handle and shoot accurately is more important than anything else.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Any of them would be a fine choice. Also, don't forget the 260 REM.


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks everyone this, is some very helpful information to me.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Ron Gilmore said:


> MossyMo suggested a .243 also, but in my opinion the inablity to go up in bullet weight and design makes this just a bit light for whitetail. I know many people that have used them, but they remain limited compared to a 25-06.


I just can't *disagree* more with that statement!
Is it based on experience or hypotheticals?
I've taken 14-15 whitetails, three of which were 200+ lbs, with
the .243 since 1990. In my opinion it's the perfect whitetail round.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Id also keep in mind if you plan on hunting bigger game some time and you only want one rifle...But if your like me it gives you a reason to get a new gun....Id personaly get the a 270...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Spent it has been on observations in the field, and as I said it is my opinion. I know people that hunt with .223, 22-250, 220 Swift, and other small dia fast calibers. Each of them have taken a number of deer. But each of them also along with others have spent a lot of time tracking animals, and loosing animals. Good shots and hard working people and they spent an enormous amount of time looking for the animals.

So no amount of data or charts will change what I have seen in my 30+ years of hunting deer in ND. I and others I have hunted with have spent 10 times the hours looking for deer shot with rifles of .24 cal and under. Very little time with calibers above that including 30-30!

So not looking to argue, or debate the size as it is a legal caliber. Just imparting some field observations over the years. I am also not in favor of people using a weapon that has more recoil than they can handle, because that results in a similar situation. But all in all more lost deer, and more tracked deer over longer distances with the afore mentioned calibers.


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

I like those calibers and also agree with Ron. The .243 is adequate but not ideal. I'd look to .260 or 7-08 before the .243

The .260 is a nice round and the 7mm-08 is a quality choice. If I'm buying first time and looking for a good all around caliber, I'd find the .308 tough to beat.

30-06, .270 & .308 will give a better bullet selection.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Spent it has been on observations in the field, and as I said it is my opinion. I know people that hunt with .223, 22-250, 220 Swift, and other small dia fast calibers. Each of them have taken a number of deer. But each of them also along with others have spent a lot of time tracking animals, and loosing animals. Good shots and hard working people and they spent an enormous amount of time looking for the animals.
> 
> So no amount of data or charts will change what I have seen in my 30+ years of hunting deer in ND. I and others I have hunted with have spent 10 times the hours looking for deer shot with rifles of .24 cal and under. Very little time with calibers above that including 30-30!
> 
> So not looking to argue, or debate the size as it is a legal caliber. Just imparting some field observations over the years. I am also not in favor of people using a weapon that has more recoil than they can handle, because that results in a similar situation. But all in all more lost deer, and more tracked deer over longer distances with the afore mentioned calibers.


Opinions especially on BB's are like AH's everyone has one including me. :beer:

You don't want to debate? Well that's your choice but I find your field 
observations suspect when you imply 6mm bullet selection is wanting and
then seem to put the .243 into the same category as the big .22 centerfires.

Personally I don't need *field observations *to know the .22 centerfire is
a poor choice for deer. Never used one never will.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Spent, I answered your question and that is all there is to it. Not my choice, nor my recommendation based on my field observations. You may differ and I fully understand that. Many people are like me and many like you. Neither of us is going to change that.

The debates have been gone over countless times as well. Energy charts, velocity, grains of bullets, types of bullets, hand loads, factory loads, type of rifles and even competency of the shooter. There is nothing new to go over. Hence no reason to rehash it.!

He asked for advice, and it was given that is all this topic should be on!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If there are other hunters in your household that shoot a 25-06/270/30-06, you'd likely do well by choosing the same rifle. There isn't really a hill of beans of difference between your 3 choices, but, having the same caliber rifle as your hunting partner can work to your advantage at times.

At 15 I used very scientific reasoning for picking out my 1st 270, my reasoning was "That's what dad shoots", and that was the end of it. I personally still shoot a 270, but, having shot the 25 and 30-06 a bit too, I could be just as happy with the 25 or 30-06, especially when the quarry is deer.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Spent, I answered your question and that is all there is to it. Not my choice, nor my recommendation based on my field observations. You may differ and I fully understand that. Many people are like me and many like you. Neither of us is going to change that.
> 
> The debates have been gone over countless times as well. Energy charts, velocity, grains of bullets, types of bullets, hand loads, factory loads, type of rifles and even competency of the shooter. There is nothing new to go over. Hence no reason to rehash it.!
> 
> He asked for advice, and it was given that is all this topic should be on!


Guess I agree Ron.... no point in shooting a dead deer.


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

how about .308 i called my grandpa to ask him what he thinks and he suggested the .308. thing is he doesnt hunt in north dakota, he hunts out in washington state. but what do you guys think about that caliber.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Generally speaking you can kill most anything with a 30/06. Thats waht I shoot and if you decide to go after other game you wont have to buy a larger caliber rifle. 30/06 is just a good all around rifle :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

tat2hunter said:


> how about .308 i called my grandpa to ask him what he thinks and he suggested the .308. thing is he doesnt hunt in north dakota, he hunts out in washington state. but what do you guys think about that caliber.


There is not really that much difference between the 30-06 and the 308 IMO. Other will differ with this opinion, but if you look at the commonly acknowledge velocities of the two, there is really very little difference and the 308 is pretty impressive if you compare the amount of gun powder used between the two cartridges. The 308 is often considered to be "inherently more accurate than the 30-06", but I think a lot of that is more fiction than fact. 308 is a good caliber, and there shouldn't be any reason it wouldn't work well for you. Are there better? IMO, yes. All of the others listed in the title are better, but 308 is no slouch.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

30-06 hands down choice. Ammo is available everywhere, you can get factory reduced loads to work up to full throttel loads if needed, and will serve well up to and includeing some very large game.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Horsager said:


> If there are other hunters in your household that shoot a 25-06/270/30-06, you'd likely do well by choosing the same rifle. There isn't really a hill of beans of difference between your 3 choices, but, having the same caliber rifle as your hunting partner can work to your advantage at times.
> 
> At 15 I used very scientific reasoning for picking out my 1st 270, my reasoning was "That's what dad shoots", and that was the end of it. I personally still shoot a 270, but, having shot the 25 and 30-06 a bit too, I could be just as happy with the 25 or 30-06, especially when the quarry is deer.


Wow, does that hit home! (I guess I didn't get to pick mine out, but it came wrapped for X-mas and lord knows it was the same caliber as his, .270.) I wouldn't trade the gun for any other out there. Another perk-I still get free ammunition every year. :lol:


----------



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

i would go with the .270....i have shot alot of deer with my .270, for years its the only cal. i will use.. its a great flat shooting round and has nock down power use 150 grans

mark


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

tat2hunter said:


> how about .308 i called my grandpa to ask him what he thinks and he suggested the .308. thing is he doesnt hunt in north dakota, he hunts out in washington state. but what do you guys think about that caliber.


308 will work just fine in ND. It's what I use. k:

huntin1


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

id get a 308. but next in line would be the 30-06


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

.460 Weatherby. You never know when your out deer hunting if a bigfoot may attack. You don't want to be "under-gunned" with a p!ssed bigfoot bearing down on you. Very scary..........

Get a .308.......or a 50 BMG........... 8)


----------



## stickemdeep (Aug 21, 2007)

25-06 hands down, shot alot of deer with one and never had to worry about lookin for em. no recoil either.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

.270 short mag. does the trick for me. Shot alot of deer with .30-06 also. As far as flat shooting and getting out there 300yds plus the .270 short mag. works great. :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well since 1960 I have killed deer with everything from a $4 fiberglass recurve bow, a 22 Hornet, and a falling block 45/70 loaded with 405 gr bullets at 458 Winchester mag velocities. The deer will die when you put the bullet in the right spot. Those who are successful will small calibers are careful marksmen, or good hunters getting close. That is why you find people arguing about if a 22 caliber or a 243 is big enough. It's big enough for the guy who likes them. They all work, some just better than others, for the beginner and average once in a while hunter. A 22 caliber through the heart is better than a cannon through the gut area. 
The calibers you mentioned are all good, including the 308. If your limiting yourself to one of those rounds for deer pick one and rest assured you have not made a mistake. If you have not shot a center fire rifle then by all means go with the 25-06. Better yet if you know someone who will let you shoot one of the other calibers try it. There is a lot of inexpensive ammo out there for the 308.


----------



## stockracr7 (Aug 26, 2007)

ive been shooting a rem. 7 mag since i started hunting... ive shot alot of deer with that.. use 150 grain bullets they shoot pretty flat and fast


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

my main deer rifle is .270 win.....ive killed over 20 deer with this wepon..ive also killed deer with .223,.357, 7.62x39, 30-30, 30-06, 8mm. 12 ga slug.......go with the .270!..... flat, accurate, widley avaliable. medium recoil


----------



## Texas Outfitter (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm new here and don't want to step on any toes but I'd stay away from the 243. It is a great cartridge and is well suited for a young hunter who can't handle any more recoil or for a veteran who knows his rifle and how to shoot it. I've been in the Hunting Business in South Texas (www.brushcountryhunts.com) for over 20 years and I don't allow my hunters to use light rifles(243, 6mm or less). On the other hand, a novice or beginner doesn't want to shoot something that is uncomfortable to him that will make him flinch.....such as the 30 caliber magnums or larger. For whitetail deer at the ranges you stated there are a lot of good calibers that will fit the need.....260, 7mm-08, 257Roberts(my all time favorite), 25-06, 270, 280, 308, 30-06, as well as several not mentioned. I'd choose a cartridge with at least a 115-120 grain bullet. Recoil is not bad with any or these and they are a pleasure to shoot. Feeling comfortable with your rifle is very important in having confidence in your ability to make a good clean, one shot kill. I make all of my hunters shoot their rifles when they get to camp and I cringe when I see novices pull out large magnum rifles that they can't shoot. These rifles have a purpose and are best suited in the hands of someone who is experienced. I own more rifles than I can name here, but about all you'll see me carrying is my old 257 Roberts or a custom 280 Rem. I can shoot the large rifles just as well, but see no need for them on whitetail deer at practical ranges.

Sorry that I've gotten so windy here, but choose a caliber that you can shoot well and that you will enjoy shooting. After all, bullet placement is what counts and at these ranges, any of these will do the job with a well placed shot. Good Luck and have a Great and Blessed Hunting Season.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great information guys, thanks for sharing.

I believe I have finally decided to get my son age 12 weighs 110 a 308

1. He has shot a 30-30 comfortably but concerned about range limit - 100 yard or less. Also, not a big fan for level action for safety reasons.

2. Believe 308 would give effective range 200 yards.

3. Believe 308 would be comfortable and comparable kick wise to 30-30
4. Believe 270 and 30-06 would be too much gun for him to handle next few years.

Any other thoughts


----------



## Texas Outfitter (Oct 2, 2007)

At his age and size, I think a 308 is a good choice....at his age and size, the only two others I would consider would be a 260 or 7mm-08. All 3 are mild recoil, efficient cartridges. At his age, you want him to enjoy shooting his new rifle....not dreading it due to the recoil. Good Luck hunting with your son!


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

T.O.

I bet a few people will call you out on your .243/6MM. position. Our deer are probably 50lbs. heavier on average than yours. There are thousands of deer killed with these cartridges every year. There are also a bunch shot with the .22 centerfires. I would tend to agree that .30, .284, or .270 calibers might be better but those who have actually used 6mm's will disagree.


----------



## Texas Outfitter (Oct 2, 2007)

ndm

I know exactly where you're coming from....that's why I said in my post that they were for PEOPLE WHO KNEW HOW TO USE THEM. I personally have killed more deer with a 257 Roberts, 22-250 & 222 than all of the others I own put together(30+ rifles)...but I shoot them extremely well and don't take a shot unless I'm sure that I can make a clean one shot kill. I was raised and spent most of my life on a working cattle ranch in South Texas and probably took somewhere between 15 to 30 deer per year while living on the ranch and those rifles were all I carried......great coyote rifles on the ranch. In the 20+ years that I've been in the hunting business, I probably average being in on 50+ kills per year. I've seen what small caliber rifles with minimal weight bullets can do in the hands of some one who know how to use them.....but I've also seen what they can do in the hands of someone who can't. I started both of my sons with an old Remington Mohawk 600 in 6mm that was cut down for them. They were both 8 years old when they started deer hunting with me. As soon as they were able to handle a larger caliber, I graduated them both to the same old Sako in 25-06 shooting 120 gr bullets.....and they both shot plenty good enough to stay with the 6mm if they wanted to. A misplaced shot with a 6mm/243 usually doesn't exit and there's no blood trail.....the results are often a lost deer or in South Texas, one that the coyotes find before you do.

So, I guess you misunderstood my post. I'm in total agreement with you and anyone else who is a fan of the 243/6mm AND KNOWS HOW TO SHOOT IT....that's the key!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Marty,

This might not mean jack crap to you but I agree with you 100%. I would also like to tell you that I dislike what you do for a living. But the simple fact that I have read all your posts and agree, you post your real name, and you seem to have some real knowledge speaks volumes. I can respect that.

I myself have killed more deer with a Rem. 600 in 222 than any other caliber. Its really not that big of a deal. You just have to be smart about it. I feel that those that disagree may just need shooting/judgement lessons. :wink:


----------



## Texas Outfitter (Oct 2, 2007)

Jiffy,

I respect and appreciate your comments. You can't grow up the way I did without having knowledge and respect for the whitetail, especially when it has always been your passion....that is why I am curious as to why you dislike what I do. What is to dislike about managing good hunting country and making it better; taking unmanaged country with a lot of inferior genetics that doesn't produce quality animals and harvesting only those inferior animals until the gene pool will produce Trophy Quality Bucks. We average taking 1 Trophy Buck per 1,000 acres each year on the ranches that I manage....and we harvest the does as needed, which in most cases is 1 doe per every buck taken. We use our love of the land and wildlife to produce quality and memorable experiences for hunters from all over the country and we do it all on low fenced, fair chase ranches. We shoot only mature bucks that are at least 5.5 years of age and in most cases, 6.5 years old. We make sure that the quality animals that we're producing have had ample time to spread their genetics into the gene pool before we harvest them. On free ranging whitetail, 6.5 years is usually their best year as far as antler growth and then they start downhill from then on, if they survive the predators of South Texas. I don't know how you could work any harder to preserve the quantity and quality of hunting than what we're doing on these ranches. I have hunters who have hunted with me for 14-15 years strictly because of the quality of hunting we've created.

I've been hunting and respecting the whitetail ever since I began hunting with my Dad, nearly 50 years ago. I haven't pulled the trigger or released an arrow into a Trophy Buck in over 10 years(I only shoot management bucks and does as needed). I like to watch them grow and see what their offspring turns into. I'd much rather save a mature Quality Trophy Buck for one of my hunters than to harvest him myself. In the 20+ years I've been in the Hunting Business, I've had the opportunity to take 6 or 7 bucks that would make the Record Book....but I let them all walk. To me, it's not about the kill....it's about running a successful program and seeing the results year after year.

Once again, I'm sorry if you dislike what I do and I'd sure like to hear why!

Good Luck and Have a Great and Blessed Hunting Season!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Marty,

Long story! One that has been discussed many times. I'm sure if you search hard enough you'll find your answers. This thread isn't the place to answer that. One thing many of us in ND can agree on is that we most definately don't want our hunting to end up like it is in Texas. Two different worlds Marty. You can have yours because I want no part in it.

Besides the hunting in ND sucks anyway so all you people reading this should go down to Texas. Marty will hook you up. :beer:


----------



## Texas Outfitter (Oct 2, 2007)

Jiffy,

I think I can read between the lines and know what you're saying. Hunting in Texas wasn't the same when I was growing up. It has become way too commercialized....but because of that if we didn't manage the game on a large scale, our hunting wouldn't be any good either. We have a huge resource down here with the whitetail and years back hunters were abusing that resource. No one shot any management deer.....only the cream of the crop......and the quality was on serious decline. Too many so called hunters who didn't know what they were doing. Consequently, the quality declined and something had to be done. That is what led to the commercialization that we're seeing today. Even I can't compete with the multi-millionares and corporations who have bought ranches and turned them into tax shelters and breeding facilities. All these guys are doing is trading dollars on a valueable natural resource through permits, etc. If you'll look at my website, that's why I've made a big part of my business managing season leases. These are mostly regular guys like us who want to enjoy hunting and be able to take their families and teach their children how to hunt and enjoy the Great Outdoors. The Hunting World in Texas has changed drastically in the 20+ years that I've been in it. I don't like the direction hunting is headed myself but I can't complain.....the Hunting Industry has been real good to me and I've made some great life long friends through my hunting operation. There are still a few like me down here who want to preserve the old way of life....or way of hunting I should say. We just can't compete with the Big Guys but we have to keep up the fight.

Like I said, I respect your opinion and know what you're talking about. I've had hunters from all over the country who feel the same way and I as you can tell from what I've written here, I guess I really feel that way too....Like I said, the Fight Goes On!

Good Luck and have a Great and Blessed Hunting Season.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

TO, thanks alot for your feedback on the 308 for a kid. It is a big help!!

Keep contributing to this site you experience is just what most of us like to hear about. :beer:


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree with the guys who say a .243 is a great gun in the right hands. My dad had a .243 and shot lots of fox in 50's. Shooting a running deer at 200 yards was as piece of cake for him. So guess what he bought me. I haven't put the time in I should to become a good shot and I have had some poor results.

Anyway, I have changed my hunting strategy and my gun. I picked a .270 for this fall based on lots of research. Go to www.chuckhawks.com for some excellent articles on rifles and ballistics. Or go to the archives on this site and do a search. It is loaded with good information.


----------

